# Just One More



## RJSakowski (Feb 28, 2018)

The Grizzly G0602 has three radial holes in the spindle for the purpose of securing the spindle when installing or removing a chuck.According to the user manual, you are supposed to use the second chuck key as a tommy bar with those holes.  Well the chuck key didn't fit but no problem, I made a tommy bar  However, the holes were only about 5/16" deep so there was a great deal of force at the edge of the hole which was slowly distorting the hole.

A better solution was to use a spanner wrench as it locates the fulcrum on the opposite side of the spindle.  Now, I could probably buy one; McMaster sells one which would fit for $42.  But what the hey, I'm a machinist, right?  Why buy when I can make?  

To start, I repurposed a previously bent piece of 1/4" x 5/8" stainless, unknown alloy but 300 series. It was already bent into a "p" shape which saved a bunch of blacksmithing work.  I needed a curve for 2.6"diameter while the original curve was about had a diameter of about 3.5" but a little tweaking with a persuader resulted in the right curvature. I used a 5/16" dowel pin for the pin welding it with 6011 rod.

The piece was too short so I needed an extension.  I selected a piece of the same stock for the extension,  While I could have joined the two pieces with a butt joint, I elected to use a cleft joint.  The end of one piece is notched while the mating piece is pointed and the two are fit together and welded.  This results in a stronger joint.  I welded the joint, again using 6011 rod. The welds were cleaned up and the handle cut to length.  A hole was added for hanging purposes. Some file work,  sanding, and a length of heat shrink for my personal comfort and the wrench was complete.


----------



## mikey (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice job, RJ. Keep your ideas coming - lots to learn from you.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 28, 2018)

I didn't know you could weld stainless with 6011- did you use ac? 
Mark


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 28, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> I didn't know you could weld stainless with 6011- did you use ac?
> Mark


Yes, I used AC.  I don't know how the weld stacks up to a proper weld and it surely won't be corrosion resistant but I have done so in the past with success.   It forms a nice bead and is certainly strong enough to handle the task at hand.  

It helps to not know that you can't do it.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 28, 2018)

We have welded stainless steel,  refractory retaining rings in boilers, using Murex Easy Arc E6011C welding rod, for 30+ years, with no issues.


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 28, 2018)

I like it and will be making something similar for mine.


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 28, 2018)

Now that you mention it, I noticed mine is  starting to deform too.  I just cut off the the worn end of my tommy bar and refitted it. I should take time to make an appropriate spanner. Grizzly's too cheap to give you one with the purchase of a new lathe.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 22, 2020)

Not too long ago I fired up my forge and finally made a pin spanner for the lathe spindle:


----------

